# Submerged Minn-Kota Terrova



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Crap! Get some CRC 6-56, open up the head and spray all parts and pieces


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Good news! I took the cover off of the head, sprayed it real well, let it dry out, put it back together, re-wired the plug, turned it on---and it works! Hopefully there won't be any issues on down the road.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

My local Minn Kota warranty/repair station is who I’d want to look it over... For my area it’s Inshore Marine and I’ll be able to come up with a phone number if needed..


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> My local Minn Kota warranty/repair station is who I’d want to look it over... For my area it’s Inshore Marine and I’ll be able to come up with a phone number if needed..


Thanks, Bob. I know Bobby--he's out in the Glades doing the "social distancing" thing right now.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Fished yesterday. First time out on my boat since the Minn Kota got dunked. Deployed the motor. The prop spun fine, but the motor would not turn. After a while, the prop quit turning. I'm thinking it's probably fried. I'll get it to a certified Minn Kota warranty/repair shop next week if open.


----------

